# New HIIT Research: A Practical Model For High Intensity Interval Training



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

High intensity interval training, also known as HIIT, has become immensely popular in the last decade. HIIT involves alternating brief bursts of very high intensity exercise (work intervals) with brief segments of lower intensity exercise (recovery intervals). One problem with some types of HIIT is that they call for such high intensity bursts – literally [...]

*Read More...*


----------

